# My First Attempt To Aquascaping



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

After raising plants under water for last 1 year, this is my first attempt to do some aquascaping. I have a small tank which was sitting idle for a long time. And for my faulty dosing it became an algae farm. Last week I planned to re setup the tank but using the old cycled substrate. Below is my Tank Details,

Tank: It's a custom built tank with 2'x1.5'(h)x1' size.

Substrate: 1" Bottom Layer of Sera FlowerDepot topped with 3-4mm river gravel.

Lights: Will use 4 2' 18watt each T8 lamp with reflector.

CO2: DIY Yeast Reactor with 120bubbles/min flow rate.

*So I finalized my scape first on a drawing board*










*Then Did Some Homework with Hard Scaping*



















*And Finally Placed the rocks inside*










I will be getting plants by next weekend and will complete plantation. Any Idea, Sugession most welcome.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

1) I like the rocks & I think the arrangement will work as long as the short ones are not completely buried by plants

2) Choose your focal point carefully (top of tall rock - remember phi)

3) If that substrate has been sitting w/o any fish or inverts in the tank, it is no longer cycled, so plan on doing a fishless cycle or using a filter from a cycled tank or choosing your initial fauna carefully.

4) I think that background will detract from the scape. I'd go for a light solid or wash... but that's me.


----------



## Dreamscaper (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice rock placement and anticipated plant layout. Id agree with squawkbert on the background. A solid background, (I like black, or the sky blue), allows focus on YOUR efforts in aquascaping. The "rocks" background takes away from your very nice idea. Might want to slope the substrate higher in the back, low in the front, or left to right too.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I used black spray paint on my 20 long. Looks great and makes the plants really pop.


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree that's a very nice layout of stone, but I too think the background should go. I think it's always best to go for a clear back, then add different colour/texture as and when you like.

Also, I would probably slope the gravel a little more, raise it up a bit at the back so that it gives some more depth. As you've gone for a nice large area of carpeting, I think it'll look better and less uniform if there is some small hills or sloping.

It's looking good either way, very nice indeed. Please keep the rest of us updated?


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your replies and sugession. I will work accordingly fro sure.



Squawkbert said:


> 1) If that substrate has been sitting w/o any fish or inverts in the tank, it is no longer cycled, so plan on doing a fishless cycle or using a filter from a cycled tank or choosing your initial fauna carefully.
> 
> 
> > The tank was really overstocked with fishes for last 4 months. So it's having a huge bacterial colony to support a huge bioload. I stocked arround 30 fishes in this small tank.
> ...


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you just glue the edges? Silicon is easy to remove with a razorblade  

Tom


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

tirtha1979 said:


> After raising plants under water for last 1 year, this is my first attempt to do some aquascaping. I have a small tank which was sitting idle for a long time. And for my faulty dosing it became an algae farm. Last week I planned to re setup the tank but using the old cycled substrate. Below is my Tank Details,
> 
> Tank: It's a custom built tank with 2'x1.5'(h)x1' size.
> 
> ...


Love the background. Where did you get it and what was the cost? Also where did you get the river gravel and it's cost?


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude but that hard scape looks sort of falic! lol


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Paul Munro said:


> I don't mean to be rude but that hard scape looks sort of falic! lol


Falic is not a word in the english dictionary. I don't understand your message. Perhaps you should get a dictionary out.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

My mistake - phallic, i mean come on!


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul Munro said:


> My mistake - phallic, i mean come on!


I think we were all thinking that but didn't want to say :rofl:

I definitely like it though, and I would echo the sentiments of the person who suggested removing the background with a razor blade. If it was glued on with silicone, it does come off.

Another option is to buy a sheet of white/off-white perspex, cut to size and add to the inside of the glass.

It's up to you of course, but it just seems that your design is intended to be minimal and simplistic in nature, the background would detract from this.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

fluffiebuggie said:


> I agree that's a very nice layout of stone, but I too think the background should go. I think it's always best to go for a clear back, then add different colour/texture as and when you like.
> 
> Also, I would probably slope the gravel a little more, raise it up a bit at the back so that it gives some more depth. As you've gone for a nice large area of carpeting, I think it'll look better and less uniform if there is some small hills or sloping.
> 
> It's looking good either way, very nice indeed. Please keep the rest of us updated?


I have read, at this site, that if you slope the gravel it will eventually level out. I love the whole set up. Would like to have that background for my tank. If you want to slope it best to creat an appearance of sloping with rocks and moss. I think all that needed is - some tall plants on right side and some small plants. in front.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Paul Munro said:


> I don't mean to be rude but that hard scape looks sort of falic! lol


I didn't find the phrase hard scape when I googled the dictionary. What did you mean with that?


----------



## iek (Feb 7, 2007)

"falic", "phallic"- from falos.See the next stone forest, where u can find an exemple:
http://www.varna-bg.com/museums/pobitikamani/st_f_uk.html .


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought the same thing but I didnt want to seem perverted LOL

Gives a whole new meaning to HARDscape huh


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

mott said:


> I thought the same thing but I didnt want to seem perverted LOL
> 
> Gives a whole new meaning to HARDscape huh


:rofl:

Yeah Tirthankar, you'd have to change the HARDscape now.... hehe.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Paul Munro said:


> My mistake - phallic, i mean come on!


:frusty: LOL LOL LOL

And Harsh You also ...... :crybaby:

I tried to remove the background. But I have failed, it is fixed with lots of silicon and not coming out cleanly. So for this time I am keeping it there only. But it's a great learning from the fault.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> Love the background. Where did you get it and what was the cost? Also where did you get the river gravel and it's cost?


I got the Background and the gravel in a North Indian LFS. But the rates wont help you much... as I am in India. This kind of backgrounds are widely available here in India but not sure which company's product it is.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for the huge late update. But I think late is better than never. Yesterday received the plants from Adip and completed the plantation. based on the plants availability there are some changes in Plants. So as of now the plants list is,

Rotala macrandra 'Green' 
Hemianthus micranthamoides
Eleocharis parvula 
Sword Amazon
Anubias Nana
H vertcillata

In right hand side I filled up Parvula, HM are arround the stones and Rotala went to left back.

DIY CO2 is running for 24x7 and will satrt dosing after 2 days after a large water change. Due to lack of plants and high lights the tank was facing Green Hair Algae problem. Hope that will be over now.

Here are couple of snaps I clicked few minutes back.





































Sugession and comments most welcome. :thumb:


----------



## guppygirl123 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Looks great. I love all your rams... So pretty.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I do hate to be the bringer of bad news but isn't your tank a bit small for a ram, let alone a few? 

I would love some ram but have a tank of a similar size, I have been advised they should have at least 3 ft tank.

Scape is coming along nicely though, good luck

Paul, (the person who isn't afraid to say what he thinks LOL)


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments GuppyGirl and Paul. 

@Paul: These Rams are with me fro last 1 year in this tank only. And they are full grown now. I never found any problem with them in this tank, and I have only 5. I am on the way to make a 4 feeter. That will be new home for them sortly.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now it's gonna be 2 weeks after plantation. So the updates are below.

*Positives: *

1. Rotalas started branching and looking steady now. But as I am giving a mix of 6500K and 4200K, instead of green they became bit reddish.

2. Most of the Glosso weathered out but there are lots of new leaves came out from couple of bunches. Now waiting when they will start to spread. 

3. Parvulas started to give runner. But the number is very less as of now.

4. After increasing K in water, Anubias started to give lots of new leaves.

*Negetives:*

The tank became Heaven of Algae. You name it, you will get it. Tip of the Parvulars covered with Diatoms. Glasses covered with Green Spots and Green Dust algae. Reat of the tank covered by Green Hair Algae and GBA, Clado. Tried to tweak the dosing, making water change, tweaking the photo period. But nothing happened.  So now this is the time to bent the fingers.

Today I received Flourish Excel from Petsomania. Before starting battle with algae take a look at the current condition of the tank. Glosso started growing well but I feared I wont be able to save them as they became just a algae ball.

*Side View Of The Tank. Java Moss and Stones Covered with GHA *










*Front View *










*Rotala is the only plant which is growing well and without any algae. And every evening they are sarting with O2 bubbles like a mad. *










Now, I am satrting with dosing. Today I will dose 3 times more than the given normal dose. That means 5caps (25ml) in 22G water. From tomorrow I will dose 4Caps (20ml) for next 1 week. Will update you with the result.

Best of luck for me.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Man thats a bunch of algae....how do you even get that much algae ive never had a problem like that...


----------

